# Sharing some finds



## kmckinnie (May 10, 2019)




----------



## kmckinnie (May 10, 2019)

Ity Bity ones!


----------



## Duff (May 11, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Willjo (May 11, 2019)

Nice Bevels and really nice arrow points.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2019)

You find that one made of banded material here in Southwest Georgia?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 11, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> You find that one made of banded material here in Southwest Georgia?


Yes. We have another one also. Should took a pic of it to.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 11, 2019)

The other looks like wood.


----------



## trad bow (May 11, 2019)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## JustUs4All (May 11, 2019)

Those are very nice indeed.  My eyes are too old to find the little ones, probably the big ones too.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 11, 2019)

JustUs4All said:


> Those are very nice indeed.  My eyes are too old to find the little ones, probably the big ones too.


I find the little ones by picking up a lot of little pieces. Re lost a few setting them down.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 11, 2019)

Very nice set of points, K!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 11, 2019)

Here’s the other banded one.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 11, 2019)

This phone don’t do them that good.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> Here’s the other banded one. View attachment 968377View attachment 968378




I`d like to see that point up close. Nice point and material. Looks like an Adena?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 11, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to see that point up close. Nice point and material. Looks like an Adena?


I’m never sure of names of them. 
A lot of new clearcuts here. Folks these days that lease get bent all out of shape if you walk around during the summer.


----------



## fish hawk (May 11, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 11, 2019)

Some awesome finds


----------



## walkinboss01 (May 12, 2019)

Nice finds. Congrats !!


----------



## Mountainbuck (May 13, 2019)

Nice points


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (May 15, 2019)

Those proly came from our lease. You want to share the location those were picked up in? Got to watch those Fla transplants.


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (May 15, 2019)

The banded and a couple more u have are something I've never seen in person. Only magazines.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 16, 2019)

bloodiarrow68 said:


> The banded and a couple more u have are something I've never seen in person. Only magazines.


There maybe some on that land y’all have.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 16, 2019)

I have a purple kinda banded one also. From the same area the brown cane from. Not near as pretty tho. But good.


----------



## Para Bellum (May 17, 2019)

Those are some good'uns for sure!


----------



## antharper (May 18, 2019)

Nice points Kmack , I’ve got one that looks like same material as the banded one , I’ll see if I can dig it up and share


----------



## antharper (May 18, 2019)

Here it is , found in Dooly co


----------



## antharper (May 18, 2019)

Here is a purple one and some small ones like yours , I found them when my eyes were a lot younger , sorry for high jacking your thread , didn’t think you’d mind ?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 18, 2019)

Nice thank you for sharing


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 16, 2019)

bloodiarrow68 said:


> Those proly came from our lease. You want to share the location those were picked up in? Got to watch those Fla transplants.


Along that creek. Where y’all put that catfish pond was a good spot. ?


----------

